# The "retaining wall"



## andy (4 Jan 2008)

Again, taking inspiration from James' 200 L tank where he used some rocks from AE to create a retaining wall so to speak, i was wondering if any materials have been used other than those rocks eg would slate look right if i got some thick lumps and cut it to size etc (size needs to be various lengths x 3" high x 2-3" wide)

Has anyone used anything else...especially stuff that can be scourced locally at a garden centre or builders merchants etc.

Your help, as ever, is most appreciated.

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jan 2008)

hiya, slate would work fine but if you cut it to shape its gonna be hard to get it looking natural, I have found that using a hammer and chissle gives the best results. It kind of splits where it would "naturally" split.


----------



## JazzyJeff (4 Jan 2008)

In the past I have used slate, large pebbles and at the moment bogwood !!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2008)

If you want to build a slate wall you might find it easier to use slate chippings or paddlestones and silicone to stick them together into a wall.  Lumps of slate could be tricky to find and while slate splits very easiyl down the strata, it is very hard to break it across into 'lumps' IME.

Last time I had a retaining wall it was made from suitable pieces of Mopani wood.


----------



## Ray (4 Jan 2008)

I'm not sure if you want the wall for terracing or its own sake or both, but another option is to build sandbags and dress them in whatever you like - substrate or stones or slate or whatever - like in this link (link from Tom in another thread in the substrates section): http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=40


----------



## andy (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys.....i see the guy in that last link used clear. thin plastic as a "retainer"....interesting.

I like the idea of the larger "slate chippings" being siliconed together. I would then possibly add a thin strip of plastic behind the wall to prevent plants from spreading too much.

This is what i'm trying to acheive. (tank will be approx 48 l x 18 w x 24 h )


----------

